# What is this bug?



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I recently got some plants and when I got them home I placed them in our window for awhile until I could get to washing them off. A few days has passed now and I spotted these shiny tiny little black dots moving on one of the plants.

I have also noticed these in the past on another plant and quickly washed the things off.

They are very small and rounded.

Since I am now seeing them a second time I would like to know what they are.

I'm fearing bird mites. :/


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

They are some kind of mite.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Hrmmmmm. It looks very much like this here Natural Enemies Gallery: Spider Mite Destroyer ( UC IPM Photo ). From what I found, this would be a good bug lady beetle stethorus picipes


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't think it's your spider mite destroyer. It's just a species of mite. I wouldn't worry about it - it doesn't look like the mites that infest fruit fly cultures, so live and let live.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

johnc said:


> I don't think it's your spider mite destroyer. It's just a species of mite. I wouldn't worry about it - it doesn't look like the mites that infest fruit fly cultures, so live and let live.


What worries me is that I have found they are on other plants too. I first saw them with some other plants I had gotten back a few months ago, I was able to kill those off.

Another thing that worries me is I have not come across anything about these mites other than spider mite destroyer and snake mite.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Sounds like some kind of plant mite then. I've seen mites on plants not too different to this one. More food for frogs.


----------



## BrianC (Jul 18, 2009)

From the photos, I can't give a confident ID even to say if it's an arachnid or an insect.

That said I'll go ahead and venture a guess that it's a mite in the order Oribatida.

Order Oribatida - BugGuide.Net

Suborder Poronota - BugGuide.Net

Oribatid mites as a major dietary source for alkaloids in poison frogs ? PNAS


----------



## jebb (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm bringing this thread back up because I have just purchased some nice delicate orchids from Andy's, and I have found a bunch of these similar mites on them. I wouldn't be very worried except my display tanks are located right next to my very precious Corucia Zebrata lizard. Should I co2 bomb the plants? I'm afraid bleach might kill the plants that I just spent a lot of money on. Please help!


----------



## jebb (Dec 21, 2013)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/attachments/identification-forum/7179d1358095667t-what-bug-bug1.jpg the previous pictures are the only pictures I could find that resemble the bugs that are on my plants.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

If they came on plants from Andy's, I highly doubt the mite that you are seeing are parasitic to reptiles. Your _Corucia zebrata_ is not at any risk from them. Those are some very interesting skinks by the way, I've always thought about breeding them and I find it a shame that they are not better represented in the hobby. I remember when they were collected in mass numbers and available for insanely cheap prices compared to what they go for now. It saddens me to think of how their numbers declined due to the forestry business as well....

I do not know how the mites will affect the plants however. Some mites tend to be harmless and are just there, but others can be problematic. When you say sensitive orchids, what species are you talking about?

Lastly, I think it would have been better to start a new thread rather than resurrect this one. Just something to keep in mind for next time 

John


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Wish you were in the states I would have bought them from you.. As a anti mite kept in with fruit flies and bean beetle cultures..


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Bob1000 said:


> Wish you were in the states I would have bought them from you.. As a anti mite kept in with fruit flies and bean beetle cultures..








I'm sorry, but I don't understand what your saying here. What do you wish you bought from who? 



John


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

The little black bugs from the plant.. to try to add to fruit fly cultures and bean beetle cultures as a natural mite killer.. Hexentanz s bugs


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I could be wrong, but I don't believe that Stethorus picipes will eat the mite species that commonly invade fruit fly and bean beetle cultures. Plus, I believe that it was decided that the mite in question really was a mite, rather that a "spider mite destroyer". I'm sure there are sources for this beetle in the US if you wish to try them out on your cultures. They are actually native to some parts of the western US and if you can't find them for sale, you might be able to get someone to collect and ship some to you. 

John


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

On that note someone pm me who can collect this bugger, lol.. Im always up for experimenting as long as its not detrimental to my home environment and its inhabitants.. Who knows ours frogs might appreciate the occasional potato chip when know ones looking,lol..


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm pretty sure my terribs would eat that potato chip.... 

John


----------



## jebb (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks froggynight, I was having a bit of a panic attack when I discovered them, I agree with about the corucia zebrata, I first discovered the species in the early 90's and it made me fall in love with exotics! Now given their situation in the wild I find it my duty to try and captive breed them, I'm not sure how delicate my orchids really are but am worried about a bleach bath. I just obtained restrepia trechoglossa, haraella odorata, dracula lotax pleurothallis lita, mediocalcar decratum, pleurothallis tripterantha, all large and awesome specimens.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow, sounds like you got a nice load from Andy's. That is a great list of orchids! I would bleach them all with a 5% solution with this routine:

1. Soak for 10 minutes in fresh water (NO bleach!)
2. Add plants to a 5% bleach solution for another 10 min.
3. Rinse well under fresh water
4. Soak in fresh water for another 10 min. to make sure remaining bleach is diluted

All of the plants you have should take a bleach treatment without a problem and again, great choices in plants!

Its good to hear that you know how special those skinks are. It will certainly be a challenge to breed them, but it is possible if your patient.

John


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Instead of starting a new thread I figured I'd resect this one again since it's the only search result for "Oribatida" on db. 

I noticed a few on a piece of driftwood and then a week later an abundance. They don't seem to be concerned about the frogs, just getting trapped in puddles and eating decaying pony matter. 

I'm curious if anyone knows of a good place to look into these more than what my initial searches on google have provided. 

It seems that culturing these "good mites" may be a very promising addition to the microfauna population. 

Thanks,
-Andrew


Smiling when unhappy makes you happier. 
Transcribed via Siri.


----------

